# iBookG4 mit open xchange



## AIKler (27. Dezember 2013)

hallo

habe jetzt auf mein iBookG4 MAC OS X 10.5 (Leopard) installiert. Jetzt müsste nur noch mein Mailaccount laufen.

Gibt es ein Trick wie ein OpenXchange konfiguriert werden kann?
Programm wäre egal bevorzugt natürlich das Maceigene

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


AIKler


----------

